# Alcohol + Disc Brakes = Finger Amputation



## bikepornstar (Jan 19, 2005)

Just thought I would let everyone see why you should never drink (heavily) before you work on your bike...


----------



## Skygrounder (Apr 26, 2004)

bikepornstar said:


> Just thought I would let everyone see why you should never drink (heavily) before you work on your bike...


 I suggest not drinking before you post pictures on MTBR.

j/k Use the "upload images" button...you can't link files from your hard drive.


----------



## bikepornstar (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry for the delay...


----------



## RedBubbler (Jan 30, 2004)

Good god thats brutal.


----------



## Coldfire (Feb 9, 2004)

holy crap!!!!! Get better!!

Coldfire


----------



## stinky ho (Dec 9, 2004)

*Got Scars?*

You do now. 

I cut off the end of a finger many years ago, they just let it heal up as is.
Several months after the incident the finger actually sprouted a new fingernail. So now it's just about 1/2" shorter than normal.


----------



## CanadianHooligan (Jul 8, 2004)

Holy Crap thats gross.That really had to hurt..


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

owwww that hurts to look at it. my dad did something like that only with a knife. get better before riding season.


----------



## birmy (Jan 14, 2005)

Ouch...that looks like it hurts.


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

Dear lord... I have done that, not nearly as severe, and, I was 'altered' at the time myself if I remember/don't remember correctly...

I thought , man I could have cut my finger off! Geez! Maybe I should drink another beer and mope around the house and ponder this...

and I'm pretty sure that's what I did.

Disc brake rotors at high velocity are death traps... well at least finger traps as demonstrated.

Sorry dude, get better soon!


----------



## cdog117 (Oct 14, 2004)

that is the most disgusting pic ive seen on a post...ever


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2005)

Is that big chunk just blood or is it finger?
did you Spin the wheel and stick you finger in?


----------



## ThoughtfulPirate (Jan 2, 2003)

I seem to have a problem working on my bike under the influence as well....everytime I have worked on it stoned I have managed to break something somehow. One time I only put one brake pad in then tried to ride it.


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

this reminds me of the squirrel in the rotor


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

bikepornstar said:


> Just thought I would let everyone see why you should never drink (heavily) before you work on your bike...


There was an incdent a few months ago involving my bike and a room mates finger, now I can no longer be held liable....


----------



## bikepornstar (Jan 19, 2005)

That is tissue and coagulated blood hanging out... The finger was severed all the way through except for a small piece of skin on one side which slid up into the caliper acting as a brake pad... I have never seen blood squirt out of anything untill this happened... It cost close to 3000 dollars to have the damn thing reattached... oh well... chicks dig scars... (and fully functional fingers down below)... Hope to get the feeling back within the month...


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

bikepornstar said:


> That is tissue and coagulated blood hanging out... The finger was severed all the way through except for a small piece of skin on one side which slid up into the caliper acting as a brake pad... I have never seen blood squirt out of anything untill this happened... It cost close to 3000 dollars to have the damn thing reattached... oh well... chicks dig scars... (and fully functional fingers down below)... Hope to get the feeling back within the month...


Feeling back in a month? Sorry to hear about the injury, and good luck on a speedy healing process, but a month seems really optimistic. 2 or 3 years ago my old man put a 1/4" drill bit through his finger, still has no feeling in the tip. About a year later my brother sliced the tip of his finger, still can't feel the tip. His girlfriend dropped a bowling ball on her finger like 10 years ago, still no feeling. Moral of the story, keep away from me because finger injuries are abundant around me (my mom also missing a finger tip, my room mate, I could go on for hours), but also that they don't heal quickly in some cases.


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

bikepornstar said:


> Just thought I would let everyone see why you should never drink (heavily) before you work on your bike...


hey bikePORNstar, i suggest waiting a while before putting that finger in your girls arse, or youre own a$$ for that matter.

seriously, get well, dont do that again and im sure you'll heal up just fine.


----------



## double_a (Dec 27, 2004)

if it does that much to a finger...i guess i should stop teasing my disc brakes with my jimmy.


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

*Best thing for a hurt finger*

just soak it in cider (insideher) it'll be fine


----------



## MTBSully (Sep 18, 2004)

ouch dude, get better soon


----------



## mtboutkast (Feb 2, 2004)

damn man that sucks. alot

i speak form experience as i did the same thing (after drinking too i might add) cut the nerve and had four stitches. hurts like hell. i did mine about 7 months ago and i still dont hav all the feeling back in the tip of my finger but it did heal up pretty good and got a little scar out of the deal. 

i feel for ya man


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

I know someone who did that...he didn't need the drink to make him do it, though.

Get well soon!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Man what were you drinking?? Sorry to hear about that...get well fasst


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

bikepornstar said:


> Just thought I would let everyone see why you should never drink (heavily) before you work on your bike...


Outta curiosity how old are you?


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Ace_Jellyfish said:


> this reminds me of the squirrel in the rotor


Giving more evidence that that pic was probably a fake....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

006_007 said:


> Outta curiosity how old are you?


he is like 23


----------



## bikepornstar (Jan 19, 2005)

*believe me... the picture is real...*

I am a 22 year old pharmacy student who likes to drink a little on fridays after getting back from a good ride. I noticed my disc brakes were rubbing on the h-springs inside the caliper while riding. I fixed a drink or two or three and decided to have a look. I was spinning the rear wheel when I decided to look up at the clock. By looking up at the clock, I rotated my finger inward causing it to get stuck inside the rotor. Too bad the rotor was spinning and I met the caliper within half a second. I was so stunned that I just pulled my finger out and pushed the top of it back on. That didn't work and it just fell over to the side only holding on by a piece of skin. I will get more pics as soon as I get use to shrinking pictures and lowering the quality. The first one took me close to an hour to get uploaded.


----------



## Shibby (Jan 13, 2004)

Damn buddy, I wince just thinking about that. If you're having difficulty resizing the image, you can do it in MS-Paint if you have no other program. Open the image, and under the image menu, select Stretch/Skew. Stretch by 50% or whatever (depends on the # of pixels) in both directions, keeping the percentage the same. Then Save As... , give it a name, and select JPEG as the format. Try that a couple times until you figure out how much to shrink it to get under the limits of MTBR. I think this is right at least, been a long time since I've done it with Paint.

Either that or "buy" Photoshop...they have a very nice way of shrinking pics.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

bikepornstar said:


> I am a 22 year old pharmacy student who likes to drink a little on fridays after getting back from a good ride. I noticed my disc brakes were rubbing on the h-springs inside the caliper while riding. I fixed a drink or two or three and decided to have a look. I was spinning the rear wheel when I decided to look up at the clock. By looking up at the clock, I rotated my finger inward causing it to get stuck inside the rotor. Too bad the rotor was spinning and I met the caliper within half a second. I was so stunned that I just pulled my finger out and pushed the top of it back on. That didn't work and it just fell over to the side only holding on by a piece of skin. I will get more pics as soon as I get use to shrinking pictures and lowering the quality. The first one took me close to an hour to get uploaded.


no doubt in my mind that your picture is real. I was commenting on the validity of the squirrel VS rotor photo....


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Bwahahahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

Youch! Hope it heals quick. I cut my pinky pretty good with a knife when I was young, got several stitches. Although it healed well and I never lost feeling, I did lose the ability to bend it all the way.


----------



## mtboutkast (Feb 2, 2004)

heres a couple pics of mine. think these were about a week after i did it.


----------



## MX 887 (Nov 2, 2004)

This is scary. I think I want rim brakes. Nah I will just have the shop work on em.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mtboutkast said:


> heres a couple pics of mine. think these were about a week after i did it.


yuck.........................


----------



## SuperNewb (Mar 6, 2004)

Thats nasty. I never put my fingers near the rotor when its spinning. Though I did do that to my cpu fan and it made my finger look like that other guys pic.. ( I could stop my old cpu fan with my finger before  )


----------



## NRTH SHORE (Jan 24, 2004)

*the moral*

the moral of the story never put your fingers were u wouldn't put your dick.

on another note. i froze both my hands pretty bad about three years ago they peeled like crazy for about to months after that. and i still don't have any feeling in my finger tips.


----------



## Dontgothere (Jan 27, 2004)

*squirrel v. rotor can happen*

First, nasty hurt - hope you heal quickly. Your description of what happened is almost worse than the picture.

Second, last fall, after I'd seen the squirrel pic, I was just riding along when a squirrel tried to run across my path and actually ran right into my front rim. All I could think was "squirrel endo is comin", but he just bonked his head, bounced off, turned around and scooted back into the woods. Had I been going 5 mph faster he would have gotten caught in the spokes, and at least would have been thrashed, if not scooped up into the disc brakes.

Remember, truth is stranger than fiction.

- K


----------

